# Electronic Muffs



## mrwizardly (Nov 19, 2008)

I am in the market for a good set of electronic ear muff, but do not want to spend hundreds of $'s for them. Are there a good set out there in the $150 range???
thanks, wiz


----------



## Bisley (Aug 24, 2008)

I have a set I bought from Midway for less than $40 that work just fine. In fact, sometimes I use them to watch TV, so I can turn the volume down low. At the range, I can hear the birds singing, and they cut out perfectly when someone fires.


----------



## bruce333 (Sep 1, 2006)

There are a lot of good choices under $150. I'd stay away from the cheaper ones (under $40), not that they don't work, but they usually aren't stereo and have a more limited volume control than the higher priced ones.

This is what I use: Peltor Tactical 6S Electronic Earmuffs


----------



## Bisley (Aug 24, 2008)

By all means, if you want to hear the birds sing in stereo, and you require a volume control for each ear, spend twice the money for the Peltors.


----------



## bruce333 (Sep 1, 2006)

lol...it is very distracting to hear something and not know which direction it is coming form...it may not bother some people, but it annoys the hell out of me. I said "*I'd *stay away from the cheaper ones" you can do what ever you want...:smt023


----------



## Bisley (Aug 24, 2008)

Well, I started shooting long before the experts started insisting on ear protection, so I'm already suffering from hearing loss. Therefore my requirements really aren't very stringent. 

The first pair I ever used was an old pair of military surplus muffs that my dad wore on the flight line at an Air Force base. They were designed for dampening jet engine noise, but they helped some when I was shooting my Ruger Blackhawk in .30 caliber M1 carbine...it was absolutely deafening without them.


----------



## mrwizardly (Nov 19, 2008)

Hey thanks guys, 
these are what I ended up buying:
http://www.opticsplanet.net/howard-...onic-hearing-proctection-earmuffs-r01526.html
and also a set of PRO ears gold passive 33's.
MW


----------

